# Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300 - best ROM



## izzikio_rage (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi everyone 

have an old galaxy S3 that I still love despite all the new stuff that's come out (cough... expandable memory... cough zero lemon battery.. ). Was trying to figure out the best ROM for this to get the best and most fluid experience. Am currently on Cyanogenmod 11 M12 (the last official CM rom for i9300) 

saw that there is quite a lot going on in the developer scene, wanted to know if anyone has tried some of the other ROMs and could recommend a good, stable ROM.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 26, 2015)

Check out some CM based ROMs on xda....

Most will have minor bugs

CM12 should be fine for daily use (That's the case with S2 atleast)


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 26, 2015)

The best ROM for Galaxy S3 right now is Blekota Note 4 Lite ROM -- [ROM][18.06.15][4.4.4][STOCK][STABLE][TW][ARâ€¦ | Samsung Galaxy S III I9300, I9305 | XDA Forums

Nothing can beat it, especially in audio and camera quality. It is also very stable and fast, and has a lot of extra settings, like Ultra Power Saving Mode from Note 4.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 26, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Check out some CM based ROMs on xda....
> 
> Most will have minor bugs
> 
> CM12 should be fine for daily use (That's the case with S2 atleast)


CM12 is not officially being supported. There are two devs working on it but haven't been able to find too much about it yet


AndroidFan said:


> The best ROM for Galaxy S3 right now is Blekota Note 4 Lite ROM -- [ROM][18.06.15][4.4.4][STOCK][STABLE][TW][ARâ€¦ | Samsung Galaxy S III I9300, I9305 | XDA Forums
> 
> Nothing can beat it, especially in audio and camera quality. It is also very stable and fast, and has a lot of extra settings, like Ultra Power Saving Mode from Note 4.


Haven't heard of this...  Let me google around for this


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 31, 2015)

Tried a couple, seems none are as good or well supported as the Cyanogenmod 11.  Am a little hesitant to try CM12 due to all the bugs


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 31, 2015)

carbon rom runs OK on my friends S3 and S2
He claims its smoother than CM and is CM based


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2015)

Try Paranoid Android, Liquid Smooth or Mookee.


----------



## roshnisharm2220 (Jun 9, 2016)

One could find many Roms over the XDA forum, but it may take your much time to get one best that suits your requirement. In my opinion, Revolutionary S5 and and BlissPop would be ideal to get started.

But you might want to try another or looking for something else like Cyanogenmod. You could try CyanogenMod 13 too, it is working well and would be good choice to update the device to Android 6.o too! Isn’t that great?

Apart you can go with Resurrection Remix ROM, it comes with loads of features and options to make the device more yours!

That’s all what is in my mind for galaxy s3!

Also one could see this list:

List of Custom Roms for Samsung Galaxy S3

Cheers!


----------



## billubakra (Jun 14, 2016)

I have the same phone, but I have been scared of these roms due to two reasons, a. I didn't want to format, b. I thought I will brick my phone. My phone's rooted with Kingoroot. Now I want to give it a try. What exactly is the benefit of these custom roms? And any step by step guide please?


----------

